# Training my gsd to be calm inside...



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi so I've had mine and my husbands gsds for a few months now and about a month ago I kicked them outside because I wasn't feeling great due to my pregnancy and they're getting so big I was constantly tripping over them and the whining was driving me crazy etc
But we decided that wasn't good for them as they need interaction with us and to be honest they weren't getting much at that time. So back on the house they are, Onyx, my husbands was brought in first and was being re taught some manners she lost after spending 3 weeks or so outside. She's doing pretty good and Sly is in the house again too and doing good but when they're both inside at the same time they're high strung and want to play. They are are almost 8 months old. We play with them outside, go to parks, and they're perfect in the feed stores. It just in my house they're wild so we've been keeping them on leashes with us or tied to the door in the room we're in. 
Is there anything I can do to make them calm down and learn inside we're calm and outside in the yard you can run to your hearts desire?


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

Oh and if just one is inside at the moment the other is pretty chill. They are litter mates. I wasn't having much problems with them other than the constant barking and whining when they were left outside. Sly was doing most of it and standing at my window, I think he just really wanted to be inside with his people and didn't know why all of a sudden he can't be. We actually decided that three dogs may be too much especially with a baby on the way so a friend of ours who's been wanting a solid black gsd took him for a night and day to see if he'd like him, I was so upset afterwards I decided if he didn't like him I'd keep him and although the husband liked him it wasn't working out with the wife. So that's when he got to come back inside. I told myself there's not point keeping a dog if your not gonna do anything with it and since I couldn't make myself let him go I needed to actually spend time with my dog. 
Anyways not sure if that helped anything or not. Sometimes my brain just runs on and on


----------



## MrSmith (Aug 21, 2017)

LuvmySlyguy said:


> I told myself there's not point keeping a dog if your not gonna do anything with it


I don't know if I see a GSD as the right fit for your idea of dog ownership. Tying them up to door handles or banishing them outside because you don't want to deal with their energy is not being realistic to the needs of the dog, and not fair. How would you feel if you were treated this way? Would you treat your child this way? They're children at that age, they're going to want to play. Moreover they are energetic, high drive dogs, they need mental and physical stimulation. Restraining and restricting movement is exactly the opposite of what these dogs were meant to do. 

I think the best course of action for you is to be realistic with yourself, and find your dog an appropriate home.


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

MrSmith said:


> LuvmySlyguy said:
> 
> 
> > I told myself there's not point keeping a dog if your not gonna do anything with it
> ...



They are getting plenty of exercise and freedom outside. I tie one up in the house while the other is loose, usually it's mine that's tied up in whatever room I'm in. He likes being with me and so I let him. I'm pregnant and can't be Tripping over them. I'm asking how to train them to be calm inside when both are inside because I know it's not fair but at this moment idk what to do. It's only been like this a few days. Normally they're free to do whatever I jut know that wasn't helping keep them calm


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

OK, same pic as My friend and My dogs. We let them play outside freeroam, train them outside together, play fetch outside...u name it. Then we come indoors and ofcourse they still want to play,Even when they are soooo tired. We dont let them. 
Both dogs know The word "enough,calm" so and then Even they are at The same space, they chill or eat a bone alone, etc. Have u Been trying to teach them leave it, or calm, or own place? Ofcourse gsd and puppy needs to drain The energy. But If u offer them mental and fycikal exercise, i see no wrong at If u then and now let them outside and say "go play" etc. Then inside u teach them to calm Down. In this Forum there are plenty very gualified gsd trainers so maybe they can tell u More?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You sound overwhelmed, very possibly due to the pregnancy. Take this from me as a mother and birth doula: this will not go away but instead it will multiply in a major way once your baby is born. Think reality: where will the dogs be when you need to feed your baby, you will lack sleep in a big way while the dogs still need their exercise and training. How are you going about their needs? Once your baby starts to toddle around, your dogs are still young and need their needs met and need to be managed to prevent accidents.
On top of all of this they may start to exhibit the litter mate syndrome (if they both are males) n a few months. Fighting among growing-up same-sex litter mates is common.
I would re-home both while they are at a popular age and you get back your sanity so you can focus on your human bundle of joy in peace.
A GSD, well trained, exercised, socialized and managed is worth its weight in gold but if you cannot provide these, they will be a nail at your coffin


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

And now i am asking, why many Times in this Forum, when people Ask for help, answer IS like "give it away, u cannot handle it". IS IT not for that purpose a Forum so people can help each others? Every handler have had his/hers first gsd, nobody borns to operate them right away. Solely i am interested, why forums exist If u cannot get tips at all? To show off ur dog? Weird. 
Back to The point, train them together, train them outside, do things outside, everything outside. Train them outside like separately, they see each others, but Focus on their tasks. Like that.


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

If u wanna keep them, train them. I have had many tears and Bad days with My dogs. Hyper, reactive, destroying, attacking, name it. I had to put Down one of My dog cause hyper, reactive, aggression, and no possible new better home. Trained it two years before gave it up. Many would have given up before. 
Are Ur dogs otherwise like well behave? And what u mean, tripping them?


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

pashana said:


> And now i am asking, why many Times in this Forum, when people Ask for help, answer IS like "give it away, u cannot handle it". IS IT not for that purpose a Forum so people can help each others? Every handler have had his/hers first gsd, nobody borns to operate them right away. Solely i am interested, why forums exist If u cannot get tips at all? To show off ur dog? Weird.
> Back to The point, train them together, train them outside, do things outside, everything outside. Train them outside like separately, they see each others, but Focus on their tasks. Like that.



Thank you! That's what was wondering...
I've been saying settle down when I tie one up and praise. YHe dog for calming down. They'll lay there quietly and calmly as long as a leash is attached which is why I thought maybe at some point when I feel ready I can let them off and see. I did that today a few times with my dog, and as soon as he got too hyper I said settle down and the first time he did, a few minutes later I was ignored so back to the leash he went. Was that a good thing to do or not? I truly want help and we want to keep them.
Yes I was a little overwhelmed which is why we tried to rehome Sly but I didn't like him being gone... he's my guard dog, I feel safe with him here while my husbands at work. He works from 4:30am to 12:45 so he has the afternoon to mess with them if I cant.
We take them to the parks and other places and they're perfect


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

pashana said:


> If u wanna keep them, train them. I have had many tears and Bad days with My dogs. Hyper, reactive, destroying, attacking, name it. I had to put Down one of My dog cause hyper, reactive, aggression, and no possible new better home. Trained it two years before gave it up. Many would have given up before.
> Are Ur dogs otherwise like well behave? And what u mean, tripping them?


We have been training them, they know sit, come, down, wait... 
my question is now do I train them to be calm in my house.
Tripping over them as in I'm walking and they're running around like maniacs and get under my feet...
I want them to learn to walk, lay down and relax inside the house. They're not destroying things and being brats they just don't understand to play outside only and I want to know how to teach them to


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

Hyper? How so, are they like that at outside also?
Fortunately, i would first say, tired them up, before calm Down training. They are puppies still. 
Example, My boy IS 5_6 months, and now knows to Be calm inside. Why? Because nothing interesting happens inside. We dont play,fetch etc, nothing. When inside, se chill, or eat bone etc. He was like maniac before, follow,whine,howl,nips,barked, etc. No More, nothing. Pic IS right now. U can teach them to chill inside, but it reguires lot of work.


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

Could u teach them to search objects? My boy loves it. And it also tires him out very quickly when searching example sock from Forest.?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

LuvmySlyguy said:


> We have been training them, they know sit, come, down, wait...
> my question is now do I train them to be calm in my house.
> Tripping over them as in I'm walking and they're running around like maniacs and get under my feet...
> I want them to learn to walk, lay down and relax inside the house. They're not destroying things and being brats they just don't understand to play outside only and I want to know how to teach them to


It takes time. Best bet is to crate and rotate them. So they can't play when inside.


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

U could also teach them tricks, or go mee places. Brainwork and then freeroam, there u go, Happy gsd.


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes, The crating. Here on My country IT IS illegal. But i am not against it. I just dont see The point on it. Its like punishment base, not learning.


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

They're wanting to run, jump and wrestle with each other. The female is getting better at learning to calm down but anytime I let my dog loose with her in the house they think it's time to play. Outside they do the same thing and don't seem to get overly tired. I'll keep working on it and see how it goes


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

Assosiate The word play when IS playing Time, and to calm Down when inside. Remember correct them firmly when they Try to play, watch them,correct before they do it,u know what i mean. Praise when not,treat them then


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

My and My friend dog in car. Was not possible couple months ago. Train train and train. Come to tell results.


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

Thank you. Your dogs are beautiful


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank u. 
And for advice u seeked, learn Ur dogs. OK, they wanna play, but do they love Ball? Toy? I havent seen a dog not interested Frozen Kong inside sausade,salmon,turkey,etc. Try it out. 
When Ur pregnant, there are also changes on dogs,cause they sense it. Also u could consider neutering them. 
New proplems May arise when u have a baby, so train them now. And prepare what May come, new proplems. But dog live on The moment and IS very trainable.
If they both are good dogs, u just train them. IT takes nerves yes. And Time. But when u do, u have gsd The best. I hopea Ur journey goes well.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I know we don't take re-homing lightly on this forum and to suggest that we do is incorrect. When suggested it is because we know these dogs very well and one can sense in a post what people are dealing with. The OP gave good honest information about what she is dealing with.
Pashana, your advice is good. The problem is that if things are overwhelming now, think about what will be needed once there is a baby. Pregnancy alone takes a lot of energy out of a woman. I cannot even imagine having to train one dog then.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> *It takes time.* Best bet is to crate and rotate them. So they can't play when inside.


THIS.

Teaching calmness in doors should start at day 1. 

You've allowed this behavior to go on their entire lives up to this point. You are NOT going to fix it over night. 

I HIGHLY suggest hiring a trainer that will come to your home. You have a limited amount of time in which to get these training issues under control before the baby comes. No time left to screw around, trying to fix this on your own with internet advice.


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Another thing to note - Simply letting a dog "off leash" outside won't tire it out. They need some kind of exercise that motivates them to spend energy. E.g fetch. Mental Stimulation also goes a long way, so spend some time training your dogs some easy tricks at first and increasing the difficulty over time. Look for some ideas online. The internet is a great resource. I've read about people having success teaching their dog to find treats around the house. A balance of both should be ideal.
Do note that not all dogs automatically fetch, you'll need to teach them this as well. 
There are also things you can give your dogs inside to keep them occupied like a Kong, a different chew toy etc. 
After they have spent their energy you can bring them inside and ideally they will settle then. You should use this opportunity to reward them for calm behavior. 
I think it is good that you brought them in one-by-one and you should keep giving them one-on-one time to help with their training. You mentioned they are littermates? Its actually NOT recommended to bring littermates home for a variety of reason so you might need to be even more careful in regards to training them. (try to look this up as well, for a google keyword i would recommend "littermate syndrome dogs") 

I think you should also try crate training them inside that might go a long way once your baby arrives but you have to be careful so it remains a positive experience for them and do it slowly. I don't see how it can be illegal as it is basically an inside kennel and you were talking about them living outside. They shouldn't spend a long time in there as puppies anyhow and it will give them a space to settle down later on. 

Honestly it might be in your best interest to contact a professional trainer. They will also be able to give you better advice for your current situation and help you work on YOURSELF as well as your dogs.You need to review what you know about dog training. Read a book, watch some YouTube videos etc. Learn how to channel your puppies energy into positive things. 

The reason others here are recommending you to give the dogs away is that from everything we know this situation could escalate quickly once your baby arrives. We all just want what is best for you, your family, and the dogs.


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes, i am just starting My gsd Career, i am not The best to live u answers. But i have had malinois, duch shepherds, Lapland dog, and this gsd IS still just My second. 

But for all breed i have had, gsd IS The best. Guick difference? Throw a Ball over The fence. Malinois tried to get it, gsd watched, backed off, jumps over. 
Ofcourse i am just telling My gsds.
Rest easy, u are pregnant. Now u have tospeak with Ur man whether or not u going to train them. In this situation, Ur man have to take The biggest poll.
Approx i would say it takes two months. U both have to do it, no playing inside.
And use same word when u let them to play. 
Those are My opinions, others on this sitä surely know better ways, i am myself just a trainee...


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry!!!! I say no fetch. No at all.
IT increases stress levels, no.

And on this case when learning to calm Down, no fetch. No. At all. No tugg play. 

What u can do?

Let them free to play.

For do bloodtrack.

Teach id scent.

Treats track.

Searching Ur husband. 

Etc. 


Everything u do, use nose.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

There is a bit of an art to keeping multiple adult dogs in a sane, orderly household. Some people handle it instinctively and make it look easy. Other people don't really have a knack for it... don't be surprised that you're getting different types of advice.

Your dogs may very well be understimulated. Mindless exercise does not equal satisfaction. They may both need more than they're receiving. A few games of fetch or an afternoon walking around town is nothing for a lot of dogs.

Crates and structure are invaluable, if you want to make this work. Routine, structured activities that challenge the dogs (separately), zero tolerance for hectic or annoying behavior in the house. You can't correct a behavior on Monday and Tuesday, and then let it slide on Wednesday because you're exhausted and the phone is ringing and the pizza's on fire... lapses in consistency will set you back and you won't make any progress. 

I don't think people on this forum are flippant about suggesting rehoming. There are parents, caregivers, rescue volunteers, and other members here who've witnessed firsthand how badly things can go when situations spiral out of control. 

If you've only had these dogs for a few months, and they spent 3 weeks of those few months outside, you simply won't be able to snap your fingers and have quiet housepets overnight. It will take consistency, and the dogs need to be mentally and physically exercised to the point of satisfaction, so they can quiet down and relax indoors.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

pashana said:


> Sorry!!!! I say no fetch. No at all.
> IT increases stress levels, no.
> 
> And on this case when learning to calm Down, no fetch. No. At all. No tugg play.
> ...


I'm sorry... but this seems like terrible advice. Dogs NEED exercise. It _reduces_ cortisol levels and stress. This is scientifically proven. 

Staying on leash 24/7 is NOT going to do these pups any favors. TBH it sounds like they are actually Under-exercised and under stimulated. They had been left to self regulate during the month they were left alone outside with admittedly little interaction, therefore no true exercise. 

NO play or exercise should be allowed in the house... But UPPING their out door exercise and mental stimulation is probably a good idea. 8 months is around the age where my GSD clearly needed to have his exercise both physical and mental upped

I agree with @Kibs and @WIBackpacker


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry. I spoke for myself. My 6 months old puppy IS freeroam on The Forest approx 2 hours a Day. After we do some tracking exercise. Home. 8 hours alone. Id searching. Track. Home. Bone. Guick jog outside. Sleeps. Repeat.


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

Ofcourse IT depends on The dog, but My gsd IS very lazy comparing on this site. No Bad traits, very social, dont bark Even doorbell. Mammas boy, but very good at tracking. We are aiming to Be trackers here in The special unit. I know for sure he passes, cause so loving and so good nosework...


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

Point was, Make The rools.


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Pashana, I suggested fetch because these dogs are clearly under stimulated, bored and in need of more structure and exercise. 

I don't think fetch is a good idea in the house, what I suggested is fetch outside. Which will actually help build a bond between the dogs and their owner, additionally to helping spend some of their energy, which will then lead to them being a bit more collected indoors. That should make teaching them how to be calm in the first place a lot easier. 
For a dog to be happy there needs to be a balance between physical outlet and mental stimulation.
You wouldn't be happy sitting in a classroom all day, would you? Even if you were to get ice cream afterwards. At one point THAT becomes stressful, which is where physical stimulation comes into play. 
Balance and structure are, what I think, essential for a happy dog.
For you this physical outlet is your "forest" and "jog" however since OP is pregnant she is probably not comfortable walking very far nor fast. Also keep in mind that she has two dogs to keep track of and to keep entertained which doubles the work load. 
It is actually proven that exercise increases endorphin levels (this is a hormone) in your - and your dogs blood which relax and first and foremost make one happy.


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

I just get IT wrong. English IS not My language
Good tips there


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Here's another vote for crate and rotate. A two ball fetch game is surprisingly good at burning off energy pretty quick, but you'll have to teach them to return the ball to your feet and as soon as it does throw the second ball as far as you can. Keeps them moving and works good for me. Although I'm hesitant to recommend it now. Pashana has been a trainer for 10 years and she says no fetch. I do it twice a day for 15-30 mins after some free play to warm up the joints. Good time to work on some obedience too if your pups are motivated for toys.


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

Nooooh. When i asked this Forum about My dog Been destruvtive, i got answers. Crate HIM. 
Well now, no crate, i teach HIM 
So he IS freeroam when alone. No damage. No crating.


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes, i know The game of fetch and yes i do that. But IT does not work dogs with stress proplems,nevertheless, More Bad.
I have not Been trainer as long as u, and i really like Ur answers.

Best way to tires dogs, IS a track.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

pashana said:


> Yes, i know The game of fetch and yes i do that. But IT does not work dogs with stress proplems,nevertheless, More Bad.
> I have not Been trainer as long as u, and i really like Ur answers.
> 
> Best way to tires dogs, IS a track.


 outside of basic obedience stuff I've only been training for about 5 months. I work with a trainer because I lack that experience. And trust me I've been corrected my fair share here too. But I'm going to politely disagree with that last sentence. Consider the fact that the dog is in far better shape than we are and we'd be the ones tired from tracking long before they are. Also when a dog works a track it shouldn't be fast, and considering this is an animal who's normal speed is a trot and probably closer to our jogging pace you can see why it's not a great way to burn off energy. Mentally perhaps but not physically. Fetch, tug, send outs to retrieve - anything that causes the dog to exert himself is good to burn off the dogs energy. I think most here agree that this is ops issue with her dogs. They lack training and exercise and it's only going to get worse from here if op doesn't get started sooner rather than later.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I thought I'd chime in because I have young children at home and 2 GSDs. 

GSD #1, Asher, was just under a year when my first son was born. About a year later, we got Levi (GSD 2). And then we had son # 2. So right now we have two GSDs, a 2-year-old, and a 6-month-old.

Here are some things that I have done:

* Training/rules/boundaries: I spent a lot of time training each dog individually before each baby was born. Invest in some training classes or training books. Teach your pups basic obedience (if you haven't already). I was pregnant when I took classes with Asher...though I thought the classes were fun, so it wasn't that much of a chore for me. Since you have two dogs to work with at the same time, perhaps your husband or significant other can help with this. Training provides mental exercise that might help tire your dog out and will also give you more control in the house.

*Baby gates/crate/fence: If the two dogs amp each other up in the house, then keep them separate indoors, at least some of the time. Crate and rotate as others said. Or use a baby gate to block off a portion of the house. Or leave dog 1 outside in a secure fence for a few hours (if the weather is okay and you're home to supervise) and let dog 2 inside. Then switch.

* Exercise: make sure your pup is getting mental and physical stimulation. I couldn't (or preferred not to do) too much strenuous exercise when I was pregnant, but I'd take the dogs out in our yard, and I'd throw their toys around or play tug. I'd take them on walks or to the park. My husband sometimes helped by taking the dogs on short jogs. I agree with those who said no tug, chase, or rough-housing inside the house, but outside should be fine. 

No shame if you need to re-home one or both of the dogs. I've found ways to make things work, and remain happy and sane, but I'm a crazy dog-lady...so there's that.  I hope you are able to find a solution. Please keep us updated.


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

sebrench said:


> I thought I'd chime in because I have young children at home and 2 GSDs.
> 
> GSD #1, Asher, was just under a year when my first son was born. About a year later, we got Levi (GSD 2). And then we had son # 2. So right now we have two GSDs, a 2-year-old, and a 6-month-old.
> 
> ...




Thank you! This was very inspiring! I have been rotating whose on and off the leash and yes we play games outside and come in I bring in one at a time. Whoever is brought in first goes on a leash if they're hyper then in comes the next and I do the same thing. Keeping the leash on for a few minutes and whoever calms down first gets to have freedom first in the house. I have crate trained them and they love their kennels. They don't see it as a punishment and I did it that way ok purpose. I had a few people saying crate them but i honestly don't see why putting a leash on and letting the dog walk wih me in the house is worse then locking them in a kennel...? My husbands dog calms down pretty quick so she has more liberty than mine but he goes where I go he just has a leash on and it makes it easier for me to correct him if he gets too excited. 
I have been warned about littermates trouble after we got the dogs and honestly we've kept them pretty busy and done a lot of training with them excluding the past month. We recognized the problem and made changes. I just need to know if I'm doing this correctly or not.
When I say we go to the park I don't mean a dog park where we turn them loose and hope for the best, we take them to different places. The last park was a playground and since no kids where there we had the dogs going up and down the stairs, slides, hopping on rocks, benches, logs and all sorts of mind working things. My dog was fascinated by it. My husband did it as well and even played fectch with his dog. I do a lot of playing fetch in my backyard and the dogs really enjoy it. 
I guess I'm not being clear what I'm trying to ask. I've been training dogs for a while just not too familiar with the gsd breed.
I'm about to have my bc certified as a therapy dog and I did all his training by myself.
I'm a horse trainer so I definitely understand that consistency is key. 
Thanks for all the replies it really appreciated.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh well, I guess I just don't see the problem as do others??? Training an "OFF SWITCH" is a thing! But apparently, I'm the only one that saw that thread from "Bailiff" a few years ago??? 

The op can PM me if they'd like, I just tend to see thinks differently, I suppose???


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey there Chip. You don't want to post your thoughts publicly? I'd be interested in seeing what you think. I don't disagree about being able to train an offswitch, but I think before that happens op is going to need to exercise her dogs. I mean part of the off switch thing means that at some point the dogs have to be on too right?


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

You have mentioned “plenty of exercise,” and such, but exactly how much are you giving them? You should absolutely have basically a base level they’re getting every day. 

How many walks, how long/far per walk? 

How much off leash vigorous play? 

How much structured training? 

My high energy (to me) GSD is 5 months and without his structured exercise and training/play he would be a mess in the house. As he is now, he is still getting rambunctious but easily manageable. He has a vigorous walk/off leash play daily at sunrise and sunset and play/training periodically a few times in Home during the day. If I miss that morning or evening vigorous walk/off leash fetch, I’m in for a very very excited puppy around the house. 

When he gets everything he needs, he’s a total breeze in the house and a joy for everyone. 

As the weather is cooling down, I think we’re gonna have to bump the vigorous walks/fetch up to 3x per day. Tonight it was one of the coolest evenings in a while and after 20-30 mins of fetch he still wasn’t slowing down. He came home and crashed but in a few hrs he was definitely full of energy again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

Also - you mention when you get inside “whoever is calm first” gets freedom. IMO, if they both don’t plop down when they get home, the exercise wasn’t as vigorous as it needs to be. For my young pup he needs at least a 1-2 mile walk depending on the heat, or 15-25 mins of intense fetch, again depending on the heat. 

With your dogs at 8 month I’d imagine they need considerably more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

LuvmySlyguy said:


> Thank you! This was very inspiring! I have been rotating whose on and off the leash and yes we play games outside and come in I bring in one at a time. Whoever is brought in first goes on a leash if they're hyper then in comes the next and I do the same thing. Keeping the leash on for a few minutes and whoever calms down first gets to have freedom first in the house. I have crate trained them and they love their kennels. They don't see it as a punishment and I did it that way ok purpose. I had a few people saying crate them but i honestly don't see why putting a leash on and letting the dog walk wih me in the house is worse then locking them in a kennel...? My husbands dog calms down pretty quick so she has more liberty than mine but he goes where I go he just has a leash on and it makes it easier for me to correct him if he gets too excited.
> I have been warned about littermates trouble after we got the dogs and honestly we've kept them pretty busy and done a lot of training with them excluding the past month. We recognized the problem and made changes. I just need to know if I'm doing this correctly or not.
> When I say we go to the park I don't mean a dog park where we turn them loose and hope for the best, we take them to different places. The last park was a playground and since no kids where there we had the dogs going up and down the stairs, slides, hopping on rocks, benches, logs and all sorts of mind working things. My dog was fascinated by it. My husband did it as well and even played fectch with his dog. I do a lot of playing fetch in my backyard and the dogs really enjoy it.
> I guess I'm not being clear what I'm trying to ask. I've been training dogs for a while just not too familiar with the gsd breed.
> ...


Well, you've managed a Border Collie. You can manage a GSD in terms of energy. 

Here's the thing, they're 8 months old, therefore they're starting to become adolescent pains in the neck with too much energy and absolutely NO clue as to how to properly contain it. Unlike a BC, GSDs are strong-willed and are more than happy to make their own decisions if you're not doing a thorough enough job. This is why a lot of temperament descriptions recommend a "firm hand". Which just means you need to be stricter in establishing and maintaining rules compared to other dogs.

I agree with crating your pups when they refuse to calm down. What's the difference between crating and leashing? Well, leashing allows movement and interaction with objects. Crating does not. The very shape of the crate limits their movement such that they can really only sit up or lay down. 

Trade in your leash training for a crate. Do exactly the same thing you're doing with the leash, only use the crate as your restrictive method. Clearly, being on the leash is not a big enough consequence for being rowdy. The crate should make your point a clearer.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

thegooseman90 said:


> Hey there Chip. You don't want to post your thoughts publicly?


Chip specific rules, I've been warned! It's not in my best interest to disagree??? Course there is a reasonable compromise?? But I'm also a "Boxer" guy so "Pig headed" by default, what are you gonna do??  




thegooseman90 said:


> I'd be interested in seeing what you think. I don't disagree about being able to train an off switch, but I think before that happens op is going to need to exercise her dogs. I mean part of the off switch thing means that at some point the dogs have to be on too right?


Oh by and large I've never said exercise was not important??? But if you think about it, the whole point of "Exercise" is to *"condition one to do more work???" *

A rough quote from another member here, who ran his GSD 10 miles daily and what he discovered, was that he had created a "Super Athlete" of a dog, that after a short nap could go on for hours indoors! 

I could not outrun my Boxer, 30 plus mph ie Jack Rabbit speed. She could chase Bunny's in the 90 degree heat in the high desert of NV, all day long??? American Line Boxer (longer, narrower muzzle than, the Euro's) just in case there are any Euro Boxer owners on here ... don't try this d with those Boxers!

But when we got home she was not bouncing off the walls?? I would say go to bed if necessary?? 
That was sufficient for her as I did not what "Place" was at the time??? But if I wanted go out again, she was ready to go. Training an "off switch" is a thing, just saying.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Chip18 said:


> Chip specific rules, I've been warned! It's not in my best interest to disagree??? Course there is a reasonable compromise?? But I'm also a "Boxer" guy so "Pig headed" by default, what are you gonna do??
> 
> 
> Oh by and large I've never said exercise was not important??? But if you think about it, the whole point of "Exercise" is to *"condition one to do more work???" *
> ...


I can see your line of thinking. To me I think of exercise more as a mini job. To teach an appropriate time to go all out and an appropriate time to tone it down. In a way I think it helps to cap some of that drive and energy. They start to think "ok let's go work, let me go get these balls, let me catch that frisbee, etc". Another thing I've been doing is way more intense tug sessions. We're really fighting over this thing. And at the end I let him hang on the tug until he outs (or more often I can't hold him up anymore) which embarrassingly enough is only about 4-5 mins - guess it's time to hit the gym ? But anyhow I was kinda surprised how much energy that seems to burn. Now a disclaimer for anyone who decides to try it: I don't know if that's good or if I should be doing it. Curiousity got the better of me and I wanted to try it based on another thread.


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

Sorry I haven't replied as soon as I'd hoped, crazy day today...
I'm trying to doctor my gelding who is boarded 30 min from my house. Poor guy tore his knee open. Anyways Onyx my husbands dog has caught on quick. I might get scolded for this but I have a fly swat I swat her with if she doesn't calm down when I say to and she has been. I'll say settle Down and she goes and lays down so I then give her a bone. It's amazing how quick she's caught on.
Her and my bc are becoming pals and at the moment they are playing in the backyard. Chasing each other is one of my Bc favorite games. Haha Onyx just plopped down, Chex my bc is in tip top shape and a true athlete and left her a bit tired...
Not to mention we went to the farm today and they got to run around.
Sly is in here with me laying down. He's pretty chill after a few minutes of coming in. When he first comes inside or the others are brought in he gets excited but that fly swat is there and me saying settle down. He's catching on. He just got his bone after a short game of fetch. The weather is dropping a little and it's starting to get really cloudy, I'm gonna let the other two play a bit more before bringing them in.
I told my husband today that the more he takes his dog with him the better she behaves. We helped herd birds the other day and my bc was with me working the and he had Onyx on a leash teaching her to "push them", " leave them" and watch them. That really got her to using her brain!!!
I'm going to teach Sly to do it later, I can only work one dog at a time and they needed Chex since he's already trained but he won't perform unless I'm commanding him... anyways so far scolding and saying settle down and rewarding good behavior with a bone is working. Thanks everyone for the help. 
I don't think rehoming was the best idea to be honest, I love trained dogs, plenty of them but I'm new to gsd and just needed some help teaching them to turn off in my house. I think with the tips I was given and a little trial and error we're making good progress and it's only been a day or so


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Oh by and large I've never said exercise was not important??? But if you think about it, the whole point of "Exercise" is to *"condition one to do more work???" *


I was under the impression the whole point of exercise was to maintain fitness for the innumerable health benefits.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Swatting and scolding? I didn't see these tips on this forum. That might work on short notice but in the long run you can lose the amazing connection you are looking for. How do you train horses and later, you own kid? I would cringe as a breeder if these were pups I raised.
I know that adolescent GSDs need consistent training and management but not "stuff" that's out of their world.


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> Swatting and scolding? I didn't see these tips on this forum. That might work on short notice but in the long run you can lose the amazing connection you are looking for. How do you train horses and later, you own kid? I would cringe as a breeder if these were pups I raised.
> I know that adolescent GSDs need consistent training and management but not "stuff" that's out of their world.



Um im pretty sure a momma dog bites them to correct them, i used the flappy end of a fly swat. Didn't say I beat them a bazillion times... I've hit myself with the fly swat before and it doesn't hurt trust me.
I didn't see anyone say to whack them but it's worked so far. I understand what your saying in a way but trust me I'm not hurting them. They do know that I mean business when I say to settle down. And I haven't had to correct them much at all today.


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm sorry that that sounded snobby, I didn't mean it that way at all.
I'm just trying to make the right thing easy and the wrong hint hard for them. I've seen a dam kick her goal hard for something and it learns not to do that. I don't beat on my horses or dogs but I didn't see harm in popping them once or twice with a fly swat if my command was ignored.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

LuvmySlyguy said:


> Um im pretty sure a momma dog bites them to correct them,


Um im pretty sure your dogs both know you aren't a momma dog. 

Also pretty sure using a fly swatter is not equivalent to a bite. 

I never could understand this argument. Dog's aren't stupid, they know we don't speak dog. We don't have the equipment for the body language (ears, tail) and there is no way we can get the intonation correct as far as growls and barks. It always struck me as foolish to try to pretend to be a mother dog. 



> i used the flappy end of a fly swat. Didn't say I beat them a bazillion times... I've hit myself with the fly swat before and it doesn't hurt trust me.
> I didn't see anyone say to whack them but it's worked so far. I understand what your saying in a way but trust me I'm not hurting them. They do know that I mean business when I say to settle down. And I haven't had to correct them much at all today.


My issue is less whether or not the swatter hurts... but I question if you are actually -teaching- the dogs anything, other than, ya know, watch out for the lady with the stick with the flappy bit at the end. 

How are you communicating with the dogs what they SHOULD be doing?


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

voodoolamb said:


> LuvmySlyguy said:
> 
> 
> > Um im pretty sure a momma dog bites them to correct them,
> ...


I guess that makes sense.
I'm rewarding them with a bone for calming down when I say to.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

voodoolamb said:


> I was under the impression the whole point of exercise was to maintain fitness for the innumerable health benefits.


Ok go with that, I'll not quibble over details.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

LuvmySlyguy said:


> I guess that makes sense.
> I'm rewarding them with a bone for calming down when I say to.


One or two chews a day as a reward for being calm in the house may not be enough repetition for them to truly understand what it is you WANT from them indoors. 

When I was teaching my pup to have an "off button" I marked and rewarded calm behavior in the house DOZENS of times every day. Maybe even close to 100. The pup would just go over and plop on his bed out of boredom and I would give our marker (I used a clicker) and then a bit of freeze dried tripe. If he went and busied himself with a nylabone - another mark and reward. Constant low key praise for the type of behavior I wanted to see inside. 

I also practiced long down stays and "place" command indoors a lot. So much that it became habit for the dog to offer that behavior without being prompted.


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

voodoolamb said:


> LuvmySlyguy said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that makes sense.
> ...


Thank you! That's a helpful bit of info!
I've been giving the bone every time they come in. They're all dead at my feet right now. They seem to shut off on their own around 8 pm which is nice...


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

Look at my sleeping beauties lol
Onyx is laying by my husbands boots. She likes to lay near his things when he's not home so since he left for judo and karate I left his boots out just for her 
The boys are by my chair at my feet snoozing


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

LuvmySlyguy said:


> Sorry I haven't replied as soon as I'd hoped, crazy day today...
> I'm trying to doctor my gelding who is boarded 30 min from my house. Poor guy tore his knee open.


 Gelding, that sounds like Horse stuff?? Sorry he got injured, hope he's doing better. 



LuvmySlyguy said:


> Anyways Onyx my husbands dog has caught on quick. I might get scolded for this but I have a fly swat I swat her with if she doesn't calm down when I say to and she has been. I'll say settle Down and she goes and lays down so I then give her a bone. It's amazing how quick she's caught on.


LOL ... well addressing the issue directly, would have been Plan A! IE, stop the crap or there will be "consequences!" 

For a direct stop this crap now, approach, I'd have most likely recommended a "Bonker" a towel bound with rubber bands or a pair of bundled socks and you throw it at the dog and hit them and say "NO" or say "nothing" Act of god correction (not sure on which Bonker Approach is better???) 
Or a more "sophisticated" approach would be to use a Pet Convincer.:
Pet Convincer.com

It's a bicycle air pump and it's a lot cheaper at a Bicycle Repair shop! But a "Fly Swatter???" LOL, I'd not consider that??? Have you hurt poor Foo Foo's feeling by treating her like a bug??? 

And late or not this is "still" something you should do. I'll pull this bit out of my thread.:
Energy ? Dream Dogz

I prefer to go with a self extinguishing approach, if given a choice. But you seem to have come up with your own "Shut the heck Up Dog" approach. Quite ingenious I'd say.


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

Chip18 said:


> LuvmySlyguy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I haven't replied as soon as I'd hoped, crazy day today...
> ...


Your post cracked me up lol
I wasn't sure if you were scolding me or not... 
what's a banker? I'm sure I can google it. I've googled a few things mentioned in this forum that I'm clueless what they were, a prong collar is one...









I did rub the dogs with the fly swat to let them know it's not a bad guy and they aren't afraid of me with it. Onyx has a " I'm a big girl" attitude so she can get corrected once and she's like well we don't do that and literally tries not to repeat the offense again. Sly is a baby and a little bit of a dumb dumb... he'd rather do what he wants, get in trouble then learn at times or so it seems. To be honest he doesn't seem to be food motivated. Oh he likes treats and such but he prefers me to love all over him as a reward









Yes! My horse lol
He's doing better thank you! Don't have any idea what he decided to try and chop his leg off on :/
But it's healing nicely


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

thegooseman90 said:


> I can see your line of thinking. To me I think of exercise more as a mini job. To teach an appropriate time to go all out and an appropriate time to tone it down. In a way I think it helps to cap some of that drive and energy. They start to think "ok let's go work, let me go get these balls, let me catch that frisbee, etc". Another thing I've been doing is way more intense tug sessions. We're really fighting over this thing. And at the end I let him hang on the tug until he outs (or more often I can't hold him up anymore) which embarrassingly enough is only about 4-5 mins - guess it's time to hit the gym ? But anyhow I was kinda surprised how much energy that seems to burn. Now a disclaimer for anyone who decides to try it: I don't know if that's good or if I should be doing it??Curiosityy got the better of me and I wanted to try it based on another thread.


LOL your working to hard with the tug thing??? I accidently discoverd the value of tug with my friends Boxer! 

He wanted to play and we were inside, running and chasing were a bit much?? But he luv'd to play tug! So we sat on the floor with a tug toy and all I did was Lock my elbow! The dog expended a lot of energy trying to get that toy free!! 

He stayed quiet and I'd let him win and he would bring it back and he worn himself out, after twenty minutes or so. Pretty cool.


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

Oh! Cool people thought I was crazy when they saw me doing the sit on the dog thing!!! I didn't know what it was it's just something I've always done myself. It helps that's for sure  thanks for the article


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

LuvmySlyguy said:


> Your post cracked me up lol
> I wasn't sure if you were scolding me or not...
> what's a banker? I'm sure I can google it.


Bonker Gary Wilkes, I've done a thread here, But I'd not bother with it. You found your own creative solution. 



LuvmySlyguy said:


> I did rub the dogs with the fly swat to let them know it's not a bad guy and they aren't afraid of me with it. Onyx has a " I'm a big girl" attitude so she can get corrected once and she's like well we don't do that and literally tries not to repeat the offense again. Sly is a baby and a little bit of a dumb dumb... he'd rather do what he wants, get in trouble then learn at times or so it seems. To be honest he doesn't seem to be food motivated. Oh he likes treats and such but he prefers me to love all over him as a reward


WOW conditioned her to the "tool" also??? Nice touch! 

Hmm I can't get the horsey photo to post but you don't need to be a horse guy to see that is an issue!! Hope he's doing well.


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

Chip18 said:


> LuvmySlyguy said:
> 
> 
> > Your post cracked me up lol
> ...


Thank you lol


----------

